# Rix Quanset Hut build/bash (progress pics)



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

REDEMPTION'S ABANDONED STRUCTURES
_This structure was a Garden & Hardware store._

#1. Assemble hull/roof.
#2. Cut-out for Tichy double doors & windows.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Primered*:_


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

never did a model, but built a few of the 1:1 real ones ..
looks good to me !


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Assembly*:
Mating issues right from the start._
Disappointingly, much trimming is required to get the hull to fit together with the front & rear walls. A lot of tedious file-and-fit involved.
I'm using my standard adhesives for plastic... _Tamiya Extra Thin_ and _CA_.
After seeing it in Rix photos, the structure is much smaller than I'd thought it would be, which is good news... I don't have a heck of a lot of room in the area.

There'll be a front concrete paddock for pallet jacks to run skids into the building.
No room for a parking area... on-street parking only, just like _Ambient Cooling & Heat _(the first Abandoned Structures post).
The general surroundings will be brown talus and weeds, and a couple of close-proximity trees.

_*Mods*:_
Although Rix windows and doors are satisfactory, I'm substituting Tichy windows, and replacing the kit's front single door with a Tichy _double_ door.
There'll also be roof ventilation, and a few exterior 'electrics'.
All parts are primed with _Stynylrez_ before painting.
All interior surfaces (except the floor) are _Flat Black_. I haven't decided on a floor color. The floor will be visible as the doors will be kicked-in by vagrants.
Signage will be handmade.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I can picture Sgt. Carter flying out of there looking for Gomer Pyle.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice looking building, especially if your modeling the 50's!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Comparison*_...
_Kit photo to modified version:_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm sure everyone notices the bottom door gap.
Not to worry...
KICK PLATES!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Exterior color*
End walls._

Since the structure was a _garden & hardware_ outlet, I chose this color for the front & rear walls.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> I'm sure everyone notices the bottom door gap.
> Not to worry...
> KICK PLATES!


The real ones were like that because the metal walls extended down and over the ends of the concrete floor inside, so rain wouldn’t run back in between the walls and the floor....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> The real ones were like that because the metal walls extended down and over the ends of the concrete floor inside, so rain wouldn’t run back in between the walls and the floor....


Residential & commercial Quansets were constructed differently.
You couldn't run skids into a building with a floor raised above ground level.
The outside paddocks were at the same level as the inside floor, and foundations were sealed and thoroughly drained via dry-welling, etc


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Concrete ramps at the door were poured to allow skids to be rolled in.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Good luck getting a half-ton skid of seed or top soil up a ramp with a pallet jack.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Hull paint*
Trying for an old galvanized look._

Starting with a thorough coat of Stynylrez, then a shot of Aluminum.
I'll try to weather it down from there.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Lots of ventilation*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_ROOF VENTILATION...
*I know what you're thinking*
"Too big for the structure"._

But the building will be almost an exact copy of _Hackett's Lawn & Tractor_ in Yalesville, Ct.
When I was a kid, I remember my dad saying that "it's like B29 wings on a Piper Cub."
But in those days, there wasn't much air conditioning, and that huge blower made it nice and comfy inside that building in August, and the downstream heater grilles made it toasty warm in January.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I could make a comment about how the vents on either side of the big blower ar use to balance the rotational force from the bower to prevent the Quonset hut from turning turtle, but I won't. Instead I'll say that if you put no blower on it, no one would notice, but you put a BLOWER on it and have a great story to tell!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

On the inside you'll need to add duct work for that intake on the left so the air exits elsewhere in the hut. Otherwise the air will come in that intake and right out the exhaust.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Some rust on the hull*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Getting there*
But still a ways to go._

Front door kick plates are added.
Front double-doors and windows, and rear overhead door are painted, weathered, and mounted.
Roof ventilation's been painted, weathered, and mounted.

_Note the broken windows._

It'll soon get mounted on a base to accommodate surroundings, e.g., tallus, gravel, weeds, front concrete paddock, a few close trees, scattered debris, etc.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Reminds me of a NASA backup computer site in Huntsville, AL I would go to to get computer time on an IBM 7090. It was in a building that was about the size of a gas station minimart, however to cool it the A/C and cooling stacks far exceeded the size of the building!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Working on small mounted details, e.g., electric utility meter, etc.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Although this particular kit was a bit difficult to assemble because of plastic molding _fitment_ issues, I'd say that (overall) Rix kits are worthy of a fairly good rating.
I've used Rix/Pikestuff _parts_ in many projects, as their structural pieces are cleverly designed, and nicely detailed.
Their brick and cinderblock walls reside in many of my structures, and their doors & windows (although not up to Tichy standards) are quite good.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Electric utility meter*_
Painted a dark color, for contrast.
And (just for kicks) the UG conduit is separated and bent, but the power cable is still attached.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Graffiti?*_
I'm thinking of putting some chalk graffiti on it... not "art" graffiti.
What do y'all think?


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I think it looks great now, but you have me wondering now......lol


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

This is the MicroScale chalk graffiti set I'm thinking of using: (sorry, didn't download well).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Trying to "organize" the clutter*_
Wheelbarrows, lawn mowers, pallet jack, pallets, buckets, fire extinguisher, 2x4's, step ladder, 8-foot ladder, etc, etc, all to be strewn about haphazardly (but logically).

I'm having trouble finding a suitable"vagrant" figure... even unpainted.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> I'm having trouble finding a suitable"vagrant" figure... even unpainted.











Outland Models Railway Scenery Homeless People Figure Set 1:87 HO Scale | eBay


Materials: Resin, Scale: HO Scale/1:87. Printing patterns on the surface could be visible if you look at it carefully.



www.ebay.com


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stumpy said:


> Outland Models Railway Scenery Homeless People Figure Set 1:87 HO Scale | eBay
> 
> 
> Materials: Resin, Scale: HO Scale/1:87. Printing patterns on the surface could be visible if you look at it carefully.
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate it.
But I'm looking for individual separate figures.
Even this one is a one piece casting.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess you've seen Prieser's "drunk" and "Bum", then.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stumpy said:


> I guess you've seen Prieser's "drunk" and "Bum", then.


Not sure... but probably.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

HO scale people figure Preiser E-R Models VIP 154 Drunk Hobo Vagrant | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HO scale people figure Preiser E-R Models VIP 154 Drunk Hobo Vagrant at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












HO scale people figure Preiser E-R Models VIP 170 Bum Homeless Hobo Vagrant | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HO scale people figure Preiser E-R Models VIP 170 Bum Homeless Hobo Vagrant at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












PREISER MODELS HO TRAVELERS & BUM W/BENCH (5) | 14119 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PREISER MODELS HO TRAVELERS & BUM W/BENCH (5) | 14119 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stumpy said:


> HO scale people figure Preiser E-R Models VIP 170 Bum Homeless Hobo Vagrant | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HO scale people figure Preiser E-R Models VIP 170 Bum Homeless Hobo Vagrant at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Thanks!
Up for bid though.


----------



## Sideways (Jan 25, 2021)

LateStarter said:


> _*Electric utility meter*_
> Painted a dark color, for contrast.
> And (just for kicks) the UG conduit is separated and bent, but the power cable is still attached.
> View attachment 559691
> View attachment 559692


Looks amazing as always LS! There's a quonset down by our local wharf, and this is the spitting image of it except ours is a grey-blue.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Wheelbarrows & lawn mower*
Model Tech Studios_

They'll be placed out front with the litter...
maybe turned on their sides.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Base w/foundation*
Sized-to-fit when finished_

Cut; Fit; Paint; Assemble... weathering is needed for front & rear concrete paddocks (which are an extension of the foundation).
Frontage and rear will be mostly dirt & gravel with weeds, tall static grass, and a few puddles (lots of clutter and debris in front).
On-street parking only... no room for a parking lot.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*WWS 10 & 12mm static grass*
Tallest available._

I intend to place some very tall (10 & 
12mm) static grass around it.
I've shown it in many of my photos.
Although it's available in bulk (for a more 'economic' purchase) it's still quite expensive, and I try to use it sparingly.

WWS (WorldWarScenics) is quality stuff.
However, if you don't follow directions with this product it won't end well.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*In the beginning... There was GRAVEL*_
Letting it sit and set up, before the next step.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> WWS 10 & 12mm static grass


I've used a LOT of the stick-on tufts. Blend textures, colors, sizes and heights and it makes for very realistic unkempt areas... I think.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Starting to add ground cover*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Working on the signage*
I'll reveal it at the end._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I _'plan' _on including a few puddles on the property.
In those puddles I _'plan'_ to put some cattails.

_Scenery Express_ offers the best rendition of cattails I've ever seen.
If my Parks fake water works out well for making mud-puddles, we might have a winner.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Freeburg's Garden & Hardware*
(or what's left of it)._

Still some more to go.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Gotta re-do the 'water' in the wheelbarrow...
Came out crappy.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks awesome!




LateStarter said:


> Gotta re-do the 'water' in the wheelbarrow...
> Came out crappy.


Clear epoxy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LateStarter said:


> Gotta re-do the 'water' in the wheelbarrow...
> Came out crappy.


Just darken it up a little?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Just darken it up a little?


I was thinking that... muddy/rusty water.
The problem was, the _Parks SuperGlaze_ needs to be mixed EXACTLY 50/50... difficult to do in a small batch.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*BTW*...
The name on the original building was something like _"Linchennmeiser's"._
I changed it to _Freeburg's_ in self defense.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I did the "We Deliver" sign as a note of subtle irony.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Bottom line*
Plastic ain't so bad._

Although it's still in progress...
If this project proves anything, it's that inexpensive plastic structure kits and parts can be made to look fairly good using the right paint, weathering, and surroundings.

Except for the overall structure/hull, very little of this has been done with an airbrush... and those that were, were done mostly to save time.
So it just might illustrate what can actually be done with cheaper stuff, without the need to spend money on wood kits or airbrush equipment.

Kits by Rix, PikeStuff, Walthers/TrainLine, DPM, City Classics, etc, can be bought from LHS shelves for about a tenth the cost of some premium kits.

Yes, there is some tedium involved, (the signage I snipped from a decal letter-set) but nothing the average modeler can't handle.

The total cost of this entire diorama probably won't exceed $50, and that includes some nice trees and shrubs that haven't been added yet.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Wheelbarrow redux*
Rust & water.
(first attempt came out crappy)._


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'll be adding some trees next.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Finished!*_


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done!

Thanks for letting us follow along.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Really like the assorted "junk" around the building!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Total cost*
(entire scene).

[Note]: nothing was purchased online or from eBay._
As near as I can figure, the total (itemized) cost of the entire diorama was $43.82.
That includes LHS prices of the structure, add-ons, litter, and all trees & shrubs.
Not bad.
Think plastic.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*BTW, the entire diorama is very small*
... the size of a 5x7 card._


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Amazing detail in that amount of space.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Left-side detail*
This whole diorama is the size of a large postcard._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Signage decals courtesy of "Frenchy"*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*This is the Rix ad photo*_


----------



## rutintampa (May 29, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> Good luck getting a half-ton skid of seed or top soil up a ramp with a pallet jack.


obviously, you never worked in the Kmart garden shop when the forklift broke and they were too cheap to fix it.... LOL!!
Sorry, I couldn't resist. This happened to me years ago.
all my best,
rustintampa (Eric)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rutintampa said:


> obviously, you never worked in the Kmart garden shop when the forklift broke and they were too cheap to fix it.... LOL!!
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. This happened to me years ago.
> all my best,
> rustintampa (Eric)


Unfortunately, LateStarter won't see your reply, as he isn't here anymore. There was an integrity issue with him posting pictures of work done by others and implying (or outright claiming) that it was his own. That's one reason we recommend against posting to older, dead threads.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And for that reason, who knows if this quanset was even his work…..


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Unfortunately, LateStarter won't see your reply, as he isn't here anymore. There was an integrity issue with him posting pictures of work done by others and implying (or outright claiming) that it was his own. That's one reason we recommend against posting to older, dead threads.


REALLY?!?! WOW! I was really impressed with his work, and I'm a stickler for realism. I'm soooo disappointed!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

scenicsRme said:


> REALLY?!?! WOW! I was really impressed with his work, and I'm a stickler for realism. I'm soooo disappointed!


That’s the thing…apparently, much of what he posted may not have been his, so don’t be so disappointed….


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> That’s the thing…apparently, much of what he posted may not have been his, so don’t be so disappointed….


well it had to be somebody's, so I would like to know who's.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Someone, I believe his name was Bobby, saw a post of a model that Bobby(?) made that LS claimed was his and then it hit the fan. I'm surprised you weren't aware of it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Someone, I believe his name was Bobby, saw a post of a model that Bobby(?) made that LS claimed was his and then it hit the fan. I'm surprised you weren't aware of it.


Some of it was definitely that guy's (Bobby Pitts) -- that's what blew up LS's world. Sometimes, I think he was just cribbing random project photos that he found interesting.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Some of it was definitely that guy's (Bobby Pitts) -- that's what blew up LS's world. Sometimes, I think he was just cribbing random project photos that he found interesting.


Agreed. It seems he was an equal opportunity guy when taking credit for someone else's work.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

scenicsRme said:


> well it had to be somebody's, so I would like to know who's.


So would we….. 😆


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm surprised that for all the detailed number of postings he made and how many of us follow more than one forum, that it took so long for anyone to notice the duplication they had to be posted somewhere else for him to grab them. I only want to know who did the actual work, if the step by steps were theirs as well, and encourage them to post here directly as we could all learn from them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Many of us do not follow more than one forum…..don’t know why you think there are so many that do….

Anyway he was just flooding the forum…..he had an issue upstairs, according to one member here who tried to defend him….


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

It was consistent though. I mean the trees, the weathering, 99% of his posts looked like a common hand at work. You can’t get that by “borrowing” from 20 different people. But one post, which was very obviously not his work, and it was lynch mob city. Maybe it was accidental, maybe not. Doesn’t matter now. Emotions went high and rational analysis out the window. Tried, convicted, and hung in a frenzy. I still feel bad for all involved, including him, given the pitchforks & torches… I hope the next time some lynch mob thing happens that it’s not me at the center of it.
I like both his & tankcarsrule’ work (Bobby used to post on RRF under that name).
But this is beating a dead horse.
P.S., I never worked in a Kmart either. Not sure 1 in 10 people have? Good info though.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

scenicsRme said:


> I'm surprised that for all the detailed number of postings he made and how many of us follow more than one forum, that it took so long for anyone to notice the duplication they had to be posted somewhere else for him to grab them. I only want to know who did the actual work, if the step by steps were theirs as well, and encourage them to post here directly as we could all learn from them.


As posted in #76, Bobby Pitts was one of the people. I don't think he has posted here recently. There is a young lady who posts here sometimes and she questioned his posts early on but she was the only one who challenged him but no one else picked up on it .


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nobody’s beating a dead horse….no need to, the horse is buried….just guiding a newer member with past history….


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

"Maybe it was accidental, maybe not." 

How does one accidentally take credit for something that he did not do, and as Hobo posted, responding to posts #74 and #79 is not beating a dead horse.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Rutintampa: There was another thread on this Late Starter controversy at the same time that did not involve a build thread. A member cited a photo that LS posted that showed a packing box loaded with new rolling stock. 
LS claimed that it was a shipment he had just received and he was in the process of unpacking it. This member revealed that he had found the same photo on a manufacturers web site and it was actually a photo of a new product line being shipped out. And the photos were indeed identical. 
LS was asked to explain that and he replied that his assistant sent that photo to him. I think that was the last time we heard from him.
It was this thread plus Bobby Pitts’ revelation posts that led to the vitriol mentioned in Post # 81 here. 
All these old threads can be read but in short, it’s not worth it. It won’t help you with your original question of how much of LS’s work was actually his and where the other stuff came from.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Gramps said:


> As posted in #76, Bobby Pitts was one of the people. I don't think he has posted here recently. There is a young lady who posts here sometimes and she questioned his posts early on but she was the only one who challenged him but no one else picked up on it .


Yes, thanks Gramps. Annie, the young lady who questioned him months before and we all missed it.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

As to Post # 81. I actually just read it this morning. I was another member involved in that. Last night I sent a PM to the “opposing party” not as an apology but a peace offering to ‘ bury the hatchet’ and move on. 

It was not a reaction or reply to Post 81. I had been thinking about it for a while. Grudges don’t do any of us any good and certainly don’t facilitate helping each other on here.

Oh, we’ve had quite a few controversies over the years. Some have lasted for months. You can actually learn a lot from the ones based on technical issues. Others such as where members actually left to start their own forum after one wished another Happy Birthday, not so much. (Yes, that really happened). 
I would encourage new members who run across this stuff to use their hobby time wisely. It’s in limited supply and runs shorter every day.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Sigh.
Ok.
I mean as far as grabbing a manufacturer photo of an item and saying “this is headed my way” is a little different than saying “it arrived.” But that’s poor wording. But I have essentially done the same, with good choice of wording. And I’ve done it as recently as yesterday. But people usually say something to the effect that they’re getting this (present/future tense) versus gotten this (past tense).

As Bobbys one tank car that was posted by LS; I still feel that given all the possible scenarios, it is most likely a case of LS having selected the wrong thumbnails. That’s not to say that has to be what happened. Simply that considering all of the factors, it is highly probable and contrary to what some may think, VERY possible. I’ve done it myself, more than once, on this forum alone, but usually catch my mistake before posting. Of course that was never confirmed to be the situation. The cross examination phase of kangaroo court never really occurred.
It was clearly Bobby’s car, and his photo diorama. I don’t think that was ever disputed. Simply the events of how the situation came to be. We’ll never know for sure, so must rely on probability based on what is known. LS probably posted thecwrong phots and didn't realize it until days later. When brought to his attention, instead of swallowing his pride and saying oops those were the inspirational guide I worked from and here are the photos of mine… he instead doubled down. Which is usually a bad idea, but here… lol it’s not just s car but a diorama. We’re talking buffalo grass in the same spot etc. So, no… _scoff_ Doubling down is not helping his case any lol. Smh

Which brings me to that other car and post in question.
I’ll say up front, I’ve got nothing against QueenoftheGN. Never spoke to her directly. She seems nice. 
But she was mistaken in regards to that weathered car that she “called him out on.”
She referenced a link on another forum, and called into question if LS or someone else weathered it?
If you read the other forum post, that OP clearly states that they did not weather the car; they in fact purchased the car from LS. To be exactingly precise, they identified him by his first name and that they knew him from a weathering specific forum. That was stated on the 2nd forum post linked by QueenoftheGN. On this forum LS stated that he has no control of what a customer does with a car or photos thereof when it is not in his possession. The topic in question is still here somewhere, so you can read it for yourself. That is absolutely true though. Even beyond common sense, I can attest to it myself having sold countless cars over the last 20 years. I know that freight cars and locos I’ve weathered are on at least 3 continents (US, Europe, Australia). I can’t remember them all. In fact I’ve bought weathered work from others too, though I don’t have any from him. 
I’m 98% sure I know the name LS went by 15 years ago. Not 100%, but close. I do know 100% who BobbyPitts is, 100% who TrackJockey is, 100% who DanRaitz is, just like I know 100% who Brakie is, JonGrant, RDivizio, Darth_Agro, Chester, TomPM, Mellow-Mike, etc, some of whom I mistakenly thought were members here as well. I’ve known all those listed going back 15-20 years, except DanRaitz who I knew by proxy as a business partner with a former friend, client & dealer of mine. I’ve only spoken with him a couple of times, but I know 100% who he is…. Which is my point. I’m 98% sure I know who LS is, but was never able to verify it to 100.
That doesn’t mean we are or always were buddy buddy, if he’s who I think. In fact we tussled. The guy hated me for months, but eventually realized I was spot on in my brutal critique.
Now why this is relevant is; I recognize it all. Not just the results, but the methods used, the vibe or feel of the presentation, and yes, the attitude. Lol Adding all that up, and lacking him verifying it in text or photos of a center beam flat which would also confirm it for me, I arrived at 98%. 
Separate from all of that, there are two reasons I don’t think he was falsely claiming others’ work. 1, You’d never get away with it for long, certainly not as long as he allegedly did. And you’d never get consistent results that way either. And 2, like so many other talented folks, he didn’t have any need to. He wasn’t someone new to the hobby wanting to make a splashy introduction. The logic of that just doesn’t hold up under scrutinizing thought.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I believe that LS was part of a group of people who shared resources to build, paint, weather, etc.

He kept mentioning someone who custom built his turnouts and hand laid rails. It's possible that he was like a "contractor" that build houses... He didn't actually do much of the work, but had others involved who did. And in the course of events, led everyone to believe (on purpose or not.. no clue) that he had done the work... when in reality, the images were being shared among a handful of talented artists. I also believe that these people shared lots of images among themselves, and LS got caught up in the "glory" of people thinking it was all his handiwork. 

Of course, this is all conjecture on my part... Just trying to come to grips with how somebody could get so caught up in the "glory" of people being awe-inspired by his posts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OilValleyRy said:


> It was consistent though. I mean the trees, the weathering, 99% of his posts looked like a common hand at work. You can’t get that by “borrowing” from 20 different people. But one post, which was very obviously not his work, and it was lynch mob city. Maybe it was accidental, maybe not. Doesn’t matter now. Emotions went high and rational analysis out the window. Tried, convicted, and hung in a frenzy. I still feel bad for all involved, including him, given the pitchforks & torches… I hope the next time some lynch mob thing happens that it’s not me at the center of it.
> I like both his & tankcarsrule’ work (Bobby used to post on RRF under that name).
> But this is beating a dead horse.
> P.S., I never worked in a Kmart either. Not sure 1 in 10 people have? Good info though.


10/4 on the lynch mob mentality, and "someone" jumps at every chance he can to push the mob on. 
You all know who that someone is.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> I believe that LS was part of a group of people who shared resources to build, paint, weather, etc.
> 
> He kept mentioning someone who custom built his turnouts and hand laid rails. It's possible that he was like a "contractor" that build houses... He didn't actually do much of the work, but had others involved who did. And in the course of events, led everyone to believe (on purpose or not.. no clue) that he had done the work... when in reality, the images were being shared among a handful of talented artists. I also believe that these people shared lots of images among themselves, and LS got caught up in the "glory" of people thinking it was all his handiwork.
> 
> Of course, this is all conjecture on my part... Just trying to come to grips with how somebody could get so caught up in the "glory" of people being awe-inspired by his posts.


Yep, he had helpers.

As for my recognizing attitude and/or getting caught up and believing your own hype… That was precisely what the “brutal critique” was about that I mentioned. Oh boy, it was like I had set off an atomb bomb on modeltrainsweathered. And I did. Lol But for good reason. The guy eventually cooled off, went back to reread my critique, and realized I was right and his gang of worshippers were blowing smoke up his backside. For so long that he was believing it. In the end we were amicable, he improved, and felt I did him a great service. His fan club never forgave me for my method of making my critique get his attention and sear into his mind. But had to be done so it was taken to heart & not shrugged off as “some hater” with a bit of envy or something. Mellow-mike emailed me bringing it to my attention lol “oh you stepped in it!” Lol Yeah, that needed approach turned out to be about 500% effective. He didn’t shrug it off! At the time I was sweating bullets. His choir was asking Rich to ban me. But whatever its been, 13 or 14 years on looking back I find the whole fall out from that hilarious. I expected death threats at the time. They set him up to be the guy who can do no wrong. But I could say there’s wrong here, wrong there, wrong over there…. But he won’t improve if he only hears his choir…. Where are my Go Codes??


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

We should all get over it....no one really knows what transpired or why, WAGGING does no one any good….he left, which speaks volumes, so let’s all move on….you too Big Ed….


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> We should all get over it....no one really knows what transpired or why, WAGGING does no one any good….he left, which speaks volumes, so let’s all move on….you too Big Ed….


Yes, you see that was the first time I replied to this issue?
Unlike you, who jumps at every chance to add to your BS.

YOU.......>>>>>>>GET OVER IT! 

So a mistake was made maybe, but with you leading the lynch mob we will never know.
I seriously doubt that everything he posted was not his.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I doubt it too…..but the fact is, he posted some that were definitely not, then left the forum when confronted, so that throws all credibility out the window as far as I’m concerned…..

Sorry I rankled you Big Ed…..didn’t mean to raise your blood pressure….. 

Anyway, no one can lead a lynch mob unless they have rabid followers, as we have seen here and elsewhere, so…. 😆


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Let’s all take a step back, learn from history and not pour gas on the embers, yes?

He didn’t actually leave, just turned his profile private. At least I can’t see anything on it. He might be lurking. I dunno. I don’t blame him for that one bit. Wish he’d unblock me, but…. Oh well.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s what I was trying to say in thread #92, but Big Ed wants to keep pointing fingers, so….


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> I doubt it too…..but the fact is, he posted some that were definitely not, then left the forum when confronted, so that throws all credibility out the window as far as I’m concerned…..
> 
> Sorry I rankled you Big Ed…..didn’t mean to raise your blood pressure…..
> 
> Anyway, no one can lead a lynch mob unless they have rabid followers, as we have seen here and elsewhere, so…. 😆


You didn't raise any pressure. 

If the shoe fits ,wear it.
Or is it if the glove fits? 😎

Maybe some day he will return.
Or, do you think he copied this whole thread on the hut too?
I don't, I am sure a lot here would like to hear his side, maybe he will break the silence?
But that is up to him.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey, GRJ, can we close this one? It's long since become less than useful.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> We should all get over it....no one really knows what transpired or why, WAGGING does no one any good….he left, which speaks volumes, so let’s all move on….you too Big Ed….


Go back to post #71 and read all your comments then to now.
Tell me you were not leading the lynch mob?
It looks like some pictures are now showing as to who's picture it is. 
Meaning his or not, I didn't look in any other threads.
Go back to the start of this thread, this is all his work, I would be willing to bet. 
Looks great too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CTValleyRR said:


> Hey, GRJ, can we close this one? It's long since become less than useful.


Yes, lets close it, that is the answer.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Go back to the start of this thread, this is all his work, I would be willing to bet


But we will never know….once bitten, twice shy….

Yes, another vote for closure of this thread…..from the lynch mob master….. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

I have scoured the internet to join a good lynch mob and again arrived late to the party… joking I’m a sick twisted sort of sense of humor.
the internets strength is bringing so many varied personalities and opinions together also can be a liability. But if anyone needs a mob member….


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yesterday’s Dictionary.com Word of the Day:

*ataraxia*
[ at-uh-rak-see-uh ]

noun
a state of freedom from emotional disturbance and anxiety; tranquillity


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

prrfan said:


> Yesterday’s Dictionary.com Word of the Day:
> 
> *ataraxia*
> [ at-uh-rak-see-uh ]
> ...


It was disturbing trying to pronounce that.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

#beatingadeadhorse 🤣 





Time to bail!!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

afboundguy said:


> #beatingadeadhorse 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As your post proves, contrary to popular metaphor, you CAN beat a dead horse. But you can't make him drink.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Apparently the mods have not seen fit to close this thread….so pitchforks and torches at dawn! 🤣


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm not trying to throw gas on the fire or join an insurrection or lynching, I would just like to find out who really did the outstanding work be it LS or someone else, so I can encourage him to post more here or follow him wherever he posts so I can learn more from him. I'm pretty good, but he is better!, and I'm always wanting to learn and improve.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Really? We don’t know who did the work, and there is no way to find out for sure…..what in that is hard for you to understand….?


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Gramps said:


> As your post proves, contrary to popular metaphor, you CAN beat a dead horse. But you can't make him drink.


----------

